# Glashütte Original awarded exemplay training manufacturer



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Glashütte Original has been officially honoured as an "exemplary training company".
Thus, the Chamber of Commerce and Industry (IHK) Dresden tagged the "long-lasting quality as well as the high success rate of the dual vocational training" by the Saxony watchmaker.

On Friday, November 24, 2017, Glashütte Original Personnel Manager Georg Wiesbeck and Headmaster Dirk Haß accepted the certificate for the "exemplary training company" from Dresden's IHK President Dr. Ing. Günter Bruntsch and Torsten Köhler, Managing Director Education of the IHK Dresden.

Glashütte Original currently train more than 50 apprentices to become watchmakers and toolmakers after the 17th three-years-course has started at the company's own watchmaking school "Alfred Helwig". Around 200 graduates have started their careers here since the beginning of modern education in 2001.

For the second time (2016, 2018) Glashütte Original presented the best graduate in the profession of watchmaker in the Dresden region which is why the manufactory also won the "excellent training company" award.

Thanks to the partnership between the watchmaking school "Alfred Helwig" and WOSTEP (Watchmakers of Switzerland Training and Educational Program), graduates can supplement their German degree with a Swiss diploma - opening up international horizons.


----------

